# MEN and Hairy Armpits: Disgusting or sexy?



## chestbuster

To sum this up








:crazy:


----------



## roxtehproxy

You're all nuts, and completely missing my point. :crying:


----------



## Alchemical Romance

Mr.Katzenjammer said:


> You're all nuts, and completely missing my point. :crying:


Well enlighten us with a little more than a few words connected by arrows. :wink:


----------



## Spooky

Brie said:


> To be completely honest, armpit hair on anyone grosses me out a little bit; I can't help it. So no, I don't find it sexy, but I don't expect guys to shave their armpits; that would be weird.


I understand if individuals do or don't like body hair, "as a preference," but why is there a double standard when it comes to women? They grow hair just like men do.


----------



## firedell

Neither, it's just natural. I wouldn't go mad over armpit hair. :tongue:


----------



## Alchemical Romance

Spooky said:


> I understand if individuals do or don't like body hair, "as a preference," but why is there a double standard when it comes to women? They grow hair just like men do.


That's exactly one of the things I want to see in thread, the double standard you mentioned cause many think it's ok to grow hair if you're male and not if you're female. I'm curious why.


----------



## Spooky

Alchemical Romance said:


> That's exactly one of the things I want to see in thread, the double standard you mentioned cause many think it's ok to grow hair if you're male and not if you're female. I'm curious why.


Mindless sheeple conforming to social conditioning.


----------



## chestbuster

Spooky said:


> Hairless sheeple conforming to social conditioning.


Epic pic :crazy:


----------



## Spooky

chestbuster said:


> Epic pic :crazy:


Could you imagine if someone "broke wind"? lol :shocked:


----------



## Alchemical Romance

Spooky said:


> Could you imagine if someone "broke wind"? lol :shocked:


No but I can imagine what would happen if more "broke wind"


----------



## Spooky

[This post has been deleted]


----------



## Alchemical Romance

Spooky said:


> [This post has been deleted]


Wtf.......


----------



## Spooky

Alchemical Romance said:


> Wtf.......


ftw........!


----------



## fafyrd

I shave mine because it gets so long I could braid it.


----------



## Sweetish

Shave the armpit hair... gender is irrelevant.

I find a naked armpit to be very appealingly sexxxy, especially when cuddling in the crook of someone's arm. It is much easier to tickle a person who has smooth armpits. They can become more vulnerable and sensitive, which is great for teasing. My husband made me realize this and now he is a victim of his own philosophy- LOL! There's a particular muscle very close to the armpits which I find extremely sexy when displayed a certain way, pretty much the sexiest part of the body for me- seeing mussed up, neglected hairs nearby (also, sweaty armpit hair is about as attractive as a swamp...) can ruin the vibe.

Hairless armpits also smell less offensive, but that can also be adjusted by showering more often and more thoroughly and/or adjusting diet.

It's quite fast and easy to shave each armpit each time I shower; not much hassle in it at all when compared to, say, trimming down south. Shaving of armpits is not a hygiene factor that requires high maintenance.

What's this bullsh!t about Ken dolls? Ken is boring because, well because he's Ken. His appearance isn't what makes him unappealing to me as a conceptual comparison to men in general, but yeah a glossy plastic sheen isn't attractive and -most important to note- unlike human men, Ken has no genitalia! /yawn ...Wait, why did the thread start comparing men to Ken dolls again? /yawn ...Is Mattel releasing dolls now with armpit and pubic hair or something? so kids aren't as surprised when puberty hits? =P Bald Ken would be unattractive to most young girls, hence why they only spend enough money to paint some yellow up there. You do know they only skimp on that other hair to reduce production costs, right? Ken is just a doll, after all. You know that, right? =P

Oh well, I guess you guys are just insecure about being tickled there... /sigh Less fun for me, less fun for you!


----------



## djf863000

I trim it every so often, if that counts.


----------



## WNF

Women on this site are very metrosexual about body hair.

Protip: Use soap and and it's all good.


----------



## Sweetish

Hair being a natural material with which to insulate body heat is less important in a day and age where _most_ human beings now wear clothing to keep themselves warm; Unless, they wear tank tops- the assumption there being that basic temperature needs alone dictate the necessity of exposing the armpits to cooler air to more efficiently dissipate an increase in body heat. This is a logical assumption. Especially in temperate climate zones -where a human being is less likely to be exposed to colder temperatures, in which they would benefit from keeping all their body hair- armpit hair is not a biological necessity imperative to one's survival.

Unless, of course, people think armpit hair is like a peacock's tail feathers and therefor biologically necessary to attract a potential mate or to use to assert their sexual prowess among others pursuing a mate. The most opportune time for a person to put on this display of armpit hair would be while wearing a sleeveless dress, or the aforementioned tank top, or while wearing no shirt at all- which is typically the case while doing exercise, playing sports, engaging in manual labor or lounging at the beach, for example. During other activities and in other places of human social interaction, often the armpit hair cannot be seen as it is hidden by a more thoroughly covering article of clothing.

Partial or full nudity will expose armpit hair, or lack thereof, in a way which could also potentially attract a mate, but based upon what factors- culturally accepted sexual appeal? some abstract advertisement of a small portion of the potential mate's genetics? an indication of potential likelihood to survive in a cold climate, thereby more able to protect its offspring and mate? some sign that, regardless of how much hair the person has everywhere else, the mate is healthy either physically or mentally?

Are these means of attraction fully understood by those who find them attractive? Does it make a man or woman any less sexually appealing when you see he or she has no armpit hair while lifting a heavy load, jogging down the sidewalk, playing frisbee with fido, swimming or sun-tanning? Does armpit hair appear to make a strong man/woman seem stronger, a confident man/woman more confident, an athletic man/woman more physically adept, a naked man/woman more or less vulnerable (physically or emotionally)?



WNF said:


> Women on this site are very metrosexual about body hair.


I'll patiently wait while you collect the data with which to support the theory of your broad generalization- from each of the women who participate on this site, of course.

I personally do not see "metro-sexual" labeling of opinion as a valid distinction to use when discussing whether or not something is "disgusting or sexy" or, unattractive/unappealing versus attractive/appealing.


----------



## WNF

Okay, "the women in this thread" then. Not the entire board.

Finding body hair disgusting is weird. You may as well find belly buttons and eyebrows gross, too.

And I'd say because the cultural norm is being clean shaven that men and women with body hair are confident. Not more or less than anyone else, but it's a sign.


----------



## Shae

I don't find it disgusting...nor do i find it particularly sexy...roud:


----------



## Sweetish

WNF said:


> And I'd say because the cultural norm is being clean shaven that men and women with body hair are confident. Not more or less than anyone else, but it's a sign.


Mm, yes, a very interesting point you have made. Touché.


----------



## Linesky

I think it's natural, obviously and I don't really have a problem with that. I know men who trim it for hygienic reasons which is understandable if he has a _huge _bush, so I can def. find myself in that. If a guy wants to _fully_ get rid of it, that's their choice - personally I wouldn't find that a necessity.


----------



## Collossus

Ok, I will build up a little story.
When I was 5 years old, I burnt one of my hands (no further explanations). When I got older, and hair started growing on the hands, on that part that was burnt back then the hair wasn't growing and it looked kind of stupid. So, I had to shave one of my hand. And now, one hairy hand and one silky hand looked even stranger. So, I had to also shave the other one.

So now, because of that, that would make me 'metrosexual' (at least is still better than stupid)? I don't know for the others, but I judge people by their general appearance, and there are so many things to consider when doing that, that their body hair comes so unimportant to an extent when it doesn't matter at all.


----------



## WNF

Collossus said:


> Ok, I will build up a little story.
> When I was 5 years old, I burnt one of my hands (no further explanations). When I got older, and hair started growing on the hands, on that part that was burnt back then the hair wasn't growing and it looked kind of stupid. So, I had to shave one of my hand. And now, one hairy hand and one silky hand looked even stranger. So, I had to also shave the other one.
> 
> So now, because of that, that would make me 'metrosexual' (at least is still better than stupid)? I don't know for the others, but I judge people by their general appearance, and there are so many things to consider when doing that, that their body hair comes so unimportant to an extent when it doesn't matter at all.


Well, I don't mean to be insensitive at all, but why would you shave at all then, if body hair is unimportant to you? For image, right? But someone might find it more attractive to have left the hand alone, they might see that as you paying to much attention to your flaws when you shouldn't. Then again, someone may see it as you adapting. Who knows what most people would say you should do? Saying it looks stupid to have one hand shaven to match the other is weird to me.
I judge people by their appearance, too, but I definitely take into consideration what they're trying to put forward, not what is to be expected of them, what's fashionable. I like people either hairy or hairless.
Anyways.
All I meant by saying some people (not just the women) are being metrosexual (lacking a better word) is that they have this weird aversion to hair I don't understand. Or I do understand it but I think it's funny, because they're telling people they should shave because it looks better or it's cleaner, but I think they'd agree that attraction is subjective and soap does indeed clean hair.
My problem is that it's the norm not to have hair all of a sudden, not that people don't like hair.

I'm just here for the pro-hair side. It's not looking well-populated. :tongue:


----------



## Munchies

women can do whatever they want they are appearence oriented. But guys? im a little too lazy and quite frankly i dont give a shiit about armpit hair. Theres only two places on my body that i shave and its for a good reason, its gets in the way.


----------



## Collossus

WNF said:


> Well, I don't mean to be insensitive at all, but why would you shave at all then, if body hair is unimportant to you? For image, right? But someone might find it more attractive to have left the hand alone, they might see that as you paying to much attention to your flaws when you shouldn't. Then again, someone may see it as you adapting. Who knows what most people would say you should do? Saying it looks stupid to have one hand shaven to match the other is weird to me.
> I judge people by their appearance, too, but I definitely take into consideration what they're trying to put forward, not what is to be expected of them, what's fashionable. I like people either hairy or hairless.
> Anyways.
> All I meant by saying some people (not just the women) are being metrosexual (lacking a better word) is that they have this weird aversion to hair I don't understand. Or I do understand it but I think it's funny, because they're telling people they should shave because it looks better or it's cleaner, but I think they'd agree that attraction is subjective and soap does indeed clean hair.
> My problem is that it's the norm not to have hair all of a sudden, not that people don't like hair.
> 
> I'm just here for the pro-hair side. It's not looking well-populated. :tongue:


No, I don't care what others think about it, they barely have the occasion to see my arms uncovered. I don't do it for fashion, I do it for what I think it is best for me and makes feel the most comfortable. I only have the aversion for hair when it's not in the right place or the way it should be. Like having half of the hair on the head shaved. It would definately be weird, but not because of the others saying it is stupid, but because I would instantly feel myself stupid being that way.
I said I don't care about the hair on the others, because it was their choice to get out the best feeling, but I do care for mine because I want it in a way that would make me the most confident (sort of). I care about my own body, but I don't care about others', because they have their own prohibitions and intentions which are not under my control.
And this is the case just for the armpits, I don't care too much about it on the rest of the body.


----------



## Alchemical Romance

Collossus said:


> I only have the aversion for hair when it's not in the right place or the way it should be.



The way it should be? The way it should be is wherever it grows because that's in the DNA, it's natural. Nature simply is. That you don't like it it's another issue.


----------



## Sweetish

Alchemical Romance said:


> The way it should be? The way it should be is wherever it grows because that's in the DNA, it's natural. Nature simply is. That you don't like it it's another issue.


Perhaps there are men with balding armpits, who uh....

*LMAO* ...wear armpit toupees! XD Ohhhh, I couldn't resist.


----------



## Alchemical Romance

SweetSurrender said:


> Perhaps there are men with balding armpits, who uh....
> 
> *LMAO* ...wear armpit toupees! XD Ohhhh, I couldn't resist.


oh yeah..sure they do, after that they paint they're toupee so they match their hair colour. (cuz then everybody would know). They trim it, condition it, make all sorts of unusual hairmodels with gel like: armpit mohawks,spikes and so on


----------



## Collossus

Alchemical Romance said:


> The way it should be? The way it should be is wherever it grows because that's in the DNA, it's natural. Nature simply is. That you don't like it it's another issue.


It has nothing to do with the DNA. It wasn't written in the DNA to get myself burnt. The way it should be it has to do with the external condition(s). If nature simply is, why does it let us make changes? Doesn't this make the nature and natural completely subjective and it is usually applied the wrong way? If somebody has a heart disease, why should that person treat it and go on living if it was 'natural' to die? Because everyone has his own definition of being 'natural' of what fits us best. If you don't like my definition of being 'natural', then it's not my issue anymore and it even gets closer to making discrimination. You may as well ignore it or find arguments to counterattack (which we already did), but at least I know that isn't because of my stubborness :crazy:
The DNA is continously changing so it is quite faulty to say we are a certain way because of it. It sounds like destiny, and the fact that you actually make no choice, but again, if this is true, it isn't my fault at all that I shaved my hands because it was already 'written' to happen so, and also the 'burning' event was predestined.


----------



## WNF

It's not about destiny, it's just weird that people say hair _should_ be a certain way. Like it's the obvious choice. 
I don't think it really matters how hair looks. It's popular opinion that changes most people's minds.
I think it's natural to shave, because it happened with us. We're animals, part of nature. We shave. Therefore, it's natural.
But we are the way our DNA manifests. Hairy, not hairy, our DNA and events in our life change that. How you treat the hair that is there is what I'm talking about.


----------



## seraphiel

Guys are naturally hairy and women are unnaturally unhairy.
Sorry but I had to say it LOL :crazy:

For me it just depends... I do have a fetish for clean smooth skin on both I think... but I also don't mind hair on either as long as it isn't too ganky. :tongue:


----------



## Alchemical Romance

Collossus said:


> It has nothing to do with the DNA. It wasn't written in the DNA to get myself burnt. The way it should be it has to do with the external condition(s). If nature simply is, why does it let us make changes? Doesn't this make the nature and natural completely subjective and it is usually applied the wrong way? If somebody has a heart disease, why should that person treat it and go on living if it was 'natural' to die? Because everyone has his own definition of being 'natural' of what fits us best. If you don't like my definition of being 'natural', then it's not my issue anymore and it even gets closer to making discrimination. You may as well ignore it or find arguments to counterattack (which we already did), but at least I know that isn't because of my stubborness :crazy:
> The DNA is continously changing so it is quite faulty to say we are a certain way because of it. It sounds like destiny, and the fact that you actually make no choice, but again, if this is true, it isn't my fault at all that I shaved my hands because it was already 'written' to happen so, and also the 'burning' event was predestined.


1. I don't know if you noticed but the this thread wasn't about shaving in general nor was it named Collosuses hand hair it was about armpit hair. 2. Shave/don't shave. Either way is ok, but do it/don't do it because you want it. 3. The comparison between armpit shaving and heart disease is laughable. Personally i'll wait and see if i die of armpit hair but that's my choice. I advise anyone that has a life threatening condition because of armpit hair to shave ASAP. 3. I didn't say 'don't shave' should be as in a rule. If anything the shaving fashion is starting to develop into a standard. I just said that armpit hair simply grows there. What if a fashion comes along that 'cool people should have only 4 fingers'. Makes just as much sense to me as cutting armpit hair. You wouldn't believe how many would do it for the sake of their coolness. End of story. If someone does it they should think with they're head not with the mind of the crowd (i'm not accusing you of this)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## screamofconscious

Doesn't bother me.


----------



## εmptε

I sometimes shave, sometimes trim, my armpits. Mine can get quite long. I also shave my private areas. Not all the way off just low.

There are a couple more reasons too: Easier to clean, Sweat doesn't get caught in it and make you stink, It can tangle and pull when I'm asleep. Women seem to like it more (This is for both Armpits and Privates)

I also shave my legs & THE TOP OF MY FEET (It comes down like a little triangle off my leg) because.... lets just say there is more than one reason I'm called wolf. My legs can get hair and hurt like hell.

I shave my ass just to match the front.

My back doesn't get so hairy. My chest gets pretty damn hairy. I can give it hair styles. I shave it sometimes but meh I actually like the softness of chest hair.

My facial hair is off and on. I shave it whenever I feel like it and than let it grow until I dislike it. Right now I haven't shaved in about 3 months now.


----------



## Lilsnowy

I can't post what I think exactly {{blushes}} but keep the armpit hair.


----------



## Stars

Lilsnowy said:


> I can't post what I think exactly {{blushes}} but keep the armpit hair.


 :wink:Rawr. 

I have my armpit hair regular length. I snip it with scissors when I need to trim it. If I were to shave it all off, the short stubbles of hair left over would cause friction when my underarm touched my torso, leading to irritation. It makes sense to me that alot of women would prolly find armpit hair masculine and therefore attractive.


----------



## optimalrefund

Sexy as hell - but then again, I have a thing for the furry guys...I think it's cute.


----------



## OmarFW

girls can either prefer the pretty boy look, or prefer masculine features like facial hair or pubic hair depending on whether or not it's "that time of the month".

or so i've heard. not saying that's for sure. i'm not a girl, what do i know :crazy:


----------



## The Chronic Liar

Neither sexy or disgusting in my book. It's just there, like it should be. I don't think that they're even _supposed_ to be considered as sexy or disgusting. In my opinion, it's just there because it is. For some odd reason God decided to give us armpit hair and that's all that there is to it. :wink::mellow::tongue:


----------



## Lilsnowy

I can respect that society as a whole views underarm in women as 'manly' or gross, but in men, I don't think it's considered unattractive. I go back to highschool when the swimteam would shave their legs and armpits and be teased for the entire season for looking like girls. Right or wrong that's how it used to be.

Another point for not shaving is, pheremones, which are unscented, are prevelant with hair under your arms. I don't know about men, but for women at least, there is less odor when you _do not_ shave. I'm not the only one to find this to be the case and obviously, hygeine is key for both sexes. _Anyone_ will reek if they aren't clean. Besides shaving, trimming is a good option. 

Hair is natural. It stops chafing, holds pheremones or other scents and makes you feel cooler by dissipating sweat. I wish there wasn't such a cultural expectation of 'perfection' being smooth, hairless skin.


----------



## The Chronic Liar

Lilsnowy said:


> I can respect that society as a whole views underarm in women as 'manly' or gross, but in men, I don't think it's considered unattractive. I go back to highschool when the swimteam would shave thier legs and armpits and be teased for the entire season for looking like girls. Right or wrong that's how it used to be.
> 
> Another point for not shaving is, pheremones, which are unscented, are prevelant with hair under your arms. I don't know about men, but for women at least, there is less odor when you _do not_ shave. I'm not the only one to find this to be the case and obviously, hygeine is key for both sexes. _Anyone_ will reek if they aren't clean. Besides shaving, trimming is a good option, .
> 
> Hair is natural. It stops chafing, holds pheremones or other scents and makes you feel cooler by dissipating sweat. I wish there wasn't such a cultural expectation of 'perfection' being smooth, hairless skin.


I agree with you 100%.


----------



## The Psychonaut

I shave mine. i also shave my legs, chest, knuckles, and pretty much everything else. except my head...long thick waveycurley red hair....how could i shave it?

i just dont like body hair. i dont like feeling it. i dont like seeing it, i dont like smelling it. 

yeah its natural sure. so is rape. doesnt make it good.


----------



## OmarFW

wannaBgonzo said:


> i just dont like body hair. i dont like feeling it. i dont like seeing it, i dont like smelling it.


----------



## Lady K

....This is in the debate forum? Whatever for?...

On the subject of armpit hair, I actually have a fondness for it. In all my memories of being naked with my lovers, I always recall their armpit hair - it's soft and smells good, and I liked touching it. I've probably been lucky and have never slept with someone with rough armpit hair I suppose. I've actually gotten lazy before and let my own hair grow out and was way too engrossed with my own armpit hair for awhile because it was just as soft and it made me giggle to touch it.


----------



## Turututu

Lady K said:


> ....This is in the debate forum? Whatever for?...
> 
> On the subject of armpit hair, I actually have a fondness for it. In all my memories of being naked with my lovers, I always recall their armpit hair - it's soft and smells good, and I liked touching it. I've probably been lucky and have never slept with someone with rough armpit hair I suppose. I've actually gotten lazy before and let my own hair grow out and was way too engrossed with my own armpit hair for awhile because it was just as soft and it made me giggle to touch it.



You're my heroine. XD


----------



## NightSkyGirl

Meh, it's natural. I don't find it disgusting or sexy.


----------



## Sizzorhandz

As llong as ther arent doderant balls hnging fromit I'm fine with it


----------



## lalalalalalalala

I don't really care as long as they don't smell.


----------



## Thu

I am spartacus!


----------

